# Good Morning TPF !!



## astroNikon (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes, It's Saturday morning ... and Bacon production time .... 

Have a great weekend


----------



## tirediron (Jun 14, 2014)

There better be a large portion of that in my 'Inbox' as we speak or someone's gettin' banninated!


----------



## shefjr (Jun 14, 2014)

Lol. I do this every Sunday morning. Only difference is that I bake mine in the oven. That way I can do a whole package at a time and it also doesn't spatter all over everything.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 14, 2014)

Is that Tactical or Strategic bacon?


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 14, 2014)

BACON!!, bacon bacon bacon...!!


----------



## terri (Jun 14, 2014)

tirediron said:


> There better be a large portion of that in my 'Inbox' as we speak or someone's gettin' banninated!




Mine too!   And we have rules about posting porn here!


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 14, 2014)

terri said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > There better be a large portion of that in my 'Inbox' as we speak or someone's gettin' banninated!
> ...



lol you two ... Unfortunately as soon as the bacon cools my kids usually eat it.  I have to sneak pieces away from them.

fyi .. I have a top for that to minimize splattering.


and for late lunch we had sushi & california rolls


----------



## Derrel (Jun 14, 2014)

shefjr said:


> Lol. I do this every Sunday morning. Only difference is that I bake mine in the oven. That way I can do a whole package at a time and it also doesn't spatter all over everything.



Huh....I gotta try that method. What's a good time/temp starting point on standard, not thick-cut bacon? Do you bake it the entire time, or bake then finish with a minute or two of broling?


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 14, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> Is that Tactical or Strategic bacon?




????  :scratch:


----------



## shefjr (Jun 14, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Huh....I gotta try that method. What's a good time/temp starting point on standard, not thick-cut bacon? Do you bake it the entire time, or bake then finish with a minute or two of broling?



It's my preferred method when cooking for several people or for just cooking extra for the week(BLTs or whatever).
Preheat oven to 400° 
I use two cookie baking sheets for one package of bacon. I foil line them and cook to desired crispness. So around 15 minutes for the regular bacon(non thick). Then place on paper towels to soak up some of the extra grease.
I used to place a cookie drying rack on top of the cookie sheets but have gotten away from doing that. The cookie drying rack is a pain in the ass to clean later.
The most difficult part of making the bacon is having the willpower to not consume it all in one sitting.


----------



## CAP (Jun 14, 2014)

:mrgreen:


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 14, 2014)

shefjr said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Huh....I gotta try that method. What's a good time/temp starting point on standard, not thick-cut bacon? Do you bake it the entire time, or bake then finish with a minute or two of broling?
> ...


I save the grease...it is nice once in a while to cook fried rice with it without the salt, which is really bad for the heart. Instead of frying with oil, I put a bit of water with it and let it dry out and whether in the oven or stove top, it does not really matter. At least it is not as salty. Just my method...


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 15, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that Tactical or Strategic bacon?
> ...




TACBAC

ThinkGeek :: Tac Bac - Tactical Canned Bacon


----------



## D7K (Jun 19, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > minicoop1985 said:
> ...




"9 oz can contains approximately 18 servings"....Yeah right!! Looks to be around 1 or 2 sandwiches...


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 19, 2014)

D7K said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



Yeah, but the interesting part was 
-- Delicious canned bacon lasts over 10 years
-- blessed with the magic of preservatives to last over 10 years in the can


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 19, 2014)

the intro was interesting too


> The season is summer, not sure the month. We've been holed up in TG HQ for seven years now. The _*zombies have fought long and hard*_, but the tide is seeming to finally turn. We will survive this invasion, this walking pestilence. We will, because we were smart enough to stock up on Tac Bac - Tactical Canned Bacon. Yes, we have been surviving on bacon. That is why we are strong; that is why we'll win



Seem a tad World War Z-ish


----------

